# Honeymoon?



## Carynb (Nov 11, 2009)

Why on earth do they call it the honeymoon phase?? it's far from a honeymoon here!
No day is the same at the moment and his levels are all over the place. Had about 5 days of being high so increased insulin yesterday then he had 2 hypos at school and was completely exhausted by the time he got home. 
Have reduced insulin back down today after speaking to DSN so am now waiting for school to call and tell me he's high again!
It's so frustrating.
Caryn


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not at all like a real honeymoon is it? Most couples would be splitting up shortly afterwards! Although I'm very different to your child, it has been suggested to me that I am in honeymoon phase because my basal dose is so low - it seems my pancreas may be dealing with the hour-by-hour stuff, but can't cope with the surge of food so I need my novorapid in greater proportion. I guess it's different as an adult as I've never suffered the swings you describe.

Hope things settle soon to give you at least some respite until it all decides to change again


----------



## NTIL (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Caryn,
My mum and dad (and me, come to think of it!) suffered the same blood sugar rollercoaster you're talking about.  It's certainly no fun, is it?? 

My dad fondly(?!) recounts a story from a check-up I had with my consultant when I was five... My dad was complaining that, despite giving me the same breakfast and having the same dose, I had still had a hypo at school.  The consultant turned round and said "Well, that's the fun of life!"

Just hang on in there... I remember a lot more healthy, happy days from my childhood than hypo/hyper days, if that's any consulation!

Natalie


----------



## Carynb (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for that Natalie, you have filled me with hope


----------



## Gemma444 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hya Caryb

I know Honeymoon period, I wonder who came up with that??????? 

How are you getting on? we have been struggling, insulin has been increased 2 days ago as we are suffering terrible highs, things have been a bit better over the last 2 days since the increase of insulin. x


----------



## Carynb (Nov 14, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Caryb
> 
> I know Honeymoon period, I wonder who came up with that???????
> 
> How are you getting on? we have been struggling, insulin has been increased 2 days ago as we are suffering terrible highs, things have been a bit better over the last 2 days since the increase of insulin. x


Hi gemma
we've tried everything over the past 10 days! Insulin dose up, then hypos but put it back down then he goes high! Grrrr! to add to it all he's had 2 flu vaccinations in the last 24 hours so god knows what will happen now!
Good to hear from you and good to know it's not just me struggling, good luck and keep going!
Caryn x


----------



## Gemma444 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hya carynb

Thing we are both in the same boat. I spoke to soon earlier we have had a 3.5 before lunch and the machine saying HI before tea, ketones 0.1. Just about to check him again. We had the letter through about the swine flu injection and J's is on the 24 November. 

Its hard isn't it. I think people don't realise that diabetes is such a complicated illness until you have to deal with it personally. J is now going through the stage where hes hating everything about diabetes, poor thing. 

Anyway i've sent you my email addy incase you want a chat sometime as i know I sometimes want to speak to someone whos going through the same thing.

Gem x


----------



## lisa-victoria (Nov 20, 2009)

*hey,*

Im having the same trouble with trying to control my daughters, its hypo's one day and then high as a kite the following although eats the same thing. its nice to know im really not the only one suffering with this (although i wish diabetes did't exist in the first place). i hope you get some control soon. lisa


----------



## Gillsb (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Caryn, Gemma & Lisa,

Hope you all managed to get some sleep last night.  I know how hard the early days are and the honymoon period can be such a challenge.
Just take one day at a time and all you can do is your best.  

What insulin regimes are your children all on and how old are they?  At the moment you will have no idea when and how much insulin they are still producing.  I can remember thinking "well if its still working do something to save it".  Sounds ridiculous now but at the time.............

Keep talking about the tough times as thats important and we will all try to help and come up with things that worked for us.

Gill - mum to Meg age 14 diagnosed Mch 2007


----------



## Gemma444 (Nov 21, 2009)

Gillsb said:


> Hi Caryn, Gemma & Lisa,
> 
> Hope you all managed to get some sleep last night.  I know how hard the early days are and the honymoon period can be such a challenge.
> Just take one day at a time and all you can do is your best.
> ...





Hya Gill

My son jack is 8 and hes on mixes. He has 8 units of humalog mix 25 in the morning and 5 unit at tea time. He seems to be running high again at tea time at the moment. Our DSN has told us to increase a unit if hes running high before lunch so I asked the school to do his B/S before lunch and they left me a note in jacks back saying 13:48pm 11.6. I'm wondering if they did it after lunch as they start dinner at 12:30pm. So ive been unable to increase a unit of insulin due to me not knowing what they did grrr. will have to do it tomorrow. How long does the honeymood period last?

Hi Lisa- victoria welcome to  the forum. I joined a few months ago and the mums have been a great help to me. 

gem xx


----------



## Gillsb (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Gem,

I know this always seems to be a problem with the regime you are on.  I wish I could give you more suggestions on this but we were put straight on the multi dose injections of the long lasting at night and then inject with food during the day.  It seems to depend on age and when they are able to start injecting themselves.  Your little boy is very young to be thinking about that at the moment and it would be difficult for you on school days.  I would however keep it in mind for the future as we have found it very flexible.

I am sure there are other mums on the sight whose children were younger on diagnosis who can give you more specific advice on your present regime.  

It sounds like you are doing a fantastic job and it is such early days.  Our honeymoon period lasted around 6 months but some are less and some longer so it is impossible to say.  Sorry if this all sounds so daunting at the moment I promise it does get easier to cope with and wont always be the first thing on your mind.

Take care and keep talking.

Gill


----------

